# natural or pure gum rubber?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

shoot gum rubber but never ordered any sheets natural or pure or it doesnt matter ?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Dan,
they call it Natural, Pure,Live, there all the same Bud. You have a guy right in Michigan that has great Gum Rubber. The name of the place is "Exotic plastic and rubber"-I think it's in Farmington? Anyway, the guy to speak to is Peter Tangorra. Need any other tips,give me a ring. Flatband


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Saw a review/comparison of Natural Latex versus TBG on YouTube. Test done by Torsten can be seen here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12571-thera-band-gold-vs-natural-latex-speed-tests/

The result seems to say that Natural give 2-3% increase in velocity over TBG with the same length of band and weight of projectile.

Not enough, in my book, to make it worth the effort of tracking down natural latex over the easily found and widely available TBG.

Find something that shoots 25% faster than TBG with all other factors equal (price, availability, longevity, energy of projectile, etc) and I may give it a look. Otherwise I am not really concerned.

I mean, the neighbor's wife may be a better lover than yours by 2-3%, but it isn't worth the risk unless she can bring it by 25% more...right? Just sayin.

K in NY


----------

